

Plainview - Fullscreen lightweight browsing experience - haxplorer
http://www.barbariangroup.com/software/plainview

======
Mathnerd314
Or you could just push F11... I get the feeling it's intended more for
presenting than for actual browsing.

~~~
pavlov
Full-screen mode has traditionally been missing from Mac browsers. Safari and
Firefox still don't have it, but Chrome does.

~~~
mhansen
Firefox does. Safari still doesn't.

~~~
pavlov
Oh, sorry about that, my Firefox is slightly out of date (3.5.9) and doesn't
seem to have full-screen mode.

~~~
wdewind
Doesn't 3.5.9 have a security hole?

~~~
sp332
I think 3.5.8 had an exploitable use-after-free bug, but 3.5.9 fixed it.

------
hipsterelitist
I actually use this on a daily basis and I must say it leaves something to be
desired. It isn't stable and for whatever reason it'll often just drop
external styling until reloaded.

~~~
wdewind
So just out of curiosity really, why do you keep using it? Do you have to or
something?

~~~
hipsterelitist
Because there weren't any alternatives, but now that I see Google Chrome has
restored full screen browsing on OS X, I doubt I'll be going back.

------
stcredzero
_"Al Gore invented the internet, that was pretty cool, thanks Al. Steve Jobs
invented the Cinema Display, boy did he make my internet look good. The real
question is, how the hell did I make it this long without browsing
icanhascheezburger in full screen glory? Thanks Barbarians, this is how it
should be. – Josh Spear, founding partner, Undercurrent"_

This has to be ironic, but why in the world would they post it?

~~~
hipsterelitist
Because Josh Spear is a prominent member of this particular branch of the NYC
social media cabal.

------
steadicat
The Kiosk mode sounded really useful. Unfortunately it's quite easy to get out
of it without a password if you know the ⌘/ shortcut: ⌘/ then ⌘^Esc.

------
yankeeracer73
Pretty decent to use but may check out some of the other suggestions on here -
bookmark organization leaves something to be desired, there's no auto complete
of addresses, and given the keyboard centric navigation model, it would be
nice to have keys to switch between windows vs. doing cmd-t then needing a
mouse to choose a new window.

------
Timothee
If I remember correctly that's what pg used at Startup School to play his (of
course) 280Slides presentation. I looked it up afterwards.

I didn't know that Chrome had a fullscreen option. Makes Plainview less
useful, though I like their super minimalistic approach.

------
tarkin2
Vimperator gives a nice full screen experience, and good keybindings too.
<http://vimperator.org/screenshots/vimperator_hints.png>

------
saurabh
I wish something like that existed for Windows.

~~~
aw3c2
F11 usually.

------
emehrkay
i am using it now. It is kinda buggy, but it is really dope. I love how it
blurrs out everything else when you get a popup

